# Installing Head Unit in 1995 325i, cd not working.



## sponsored1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok, i got a new kenwood head unit for my 1995 352i convertible. I also got the adapter harness for the stock wiring. I have wiring the thing together, and plugged the kenwood head unit into the harness. Now i can listen to the radio, it sounds good, but when i put a cd in the sound just stops. No matter what i do no sound will come out of the speakers when i am using the cd player. the radio is fine, just the cd player. What is going on? I have checked the grounds, and they are fine, has anyone had this kind of problem?????? I took the first head unit back thinking it was a problem with the head unit, but this is the 2nd one and it does the same thing... please help... Chris


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

OK this is whats wrong.. You have the factory amp hooked up to the power antenna lead off of the kenwood radio (Blue) You have to hook it up to the Amp turn on lead (Blue/White). or else the amp will only work when you have the radio on.

Try that.


----------

